# Wingshooting Practice



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

made the most of the fine weather yesterday and recorded a fair amount of video footage,

this is the first... aerial shooting


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

highly impressive Andy, looks like great fun, why do you call it wing shooting?


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

If I am honest I coined it from Darrell







sounds cool, also its like shooting pheasant on the 'wing'


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I see you stole The Midlands sunshine then it P***ed down here all day lol, good shooting. Do the shots pass through the can or just whack it of course?


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

nice shooting


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

newconvert said:


> highly impressive Andy, looks like great fun, why do you call it wing shooting?


That's kinda what everyone calls it


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

luxor5 said:


> I see you stole The Midlands sunshine then it P***ed down here all day lol, good shooting. Do the shots pass through the can or just whack it of course?


That was a hefty can, most of the steel passed through cleanly, where as the lead Mike was shooting tended to just smash into it.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> highly impressive Andy, looks like great fun, why do you call it wing shooting?


That's kinda what everyone calls it
[/quote]


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

newconvert said:


> highly impressive Andy, looks like great fun, why do you call it wing shooting?


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks like you're a good shooter as well as a good maker of slingshots.
Nice video


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I wish I had a slingshot that makes that noise when I shoot it ....









Nice shooting, guys!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

That is nice shooting. Another good idea to try when I head out sometime with my Son to shoot.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Sean said:


> That is nice shooting. Another good idea to try when I head out sometime with my Son to shoot.


Its so much fun, we used a large dog food size can although something smaller would be no more difficult to hit


----------

